# F-Lock Key on Intenet Navigator Keyboard

## niki

Hi

I just bought a Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard. 

It has a F-Lock key -> every time i reboot i have to press it to activate the F1-F12 Keys.

Is there a way to activate the F1-F12 keys on boot and assign another function to the F-Lock key.

I use LineAKD to manage the other "Multimedia Keys". I used xev to get the key scanncodes. 

But when i press Messenger/Shopping or F-Lock nothing happens. All other keys drop an event.

I tryed different(itouch, itouchin, logiinetnav, logiink) "XkbModel" in the xfree config.

cu

NikiLast edited by niki on Sun Jul 20, 2003 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iwasbiggs

I also have an annoying f-lock key on an ms keyboard... damn piece of crap.

----------

## Peregrine

I'm using a Logitech Elite, which has similar keys, although you'll find that the scan codes generated differ even between different motherboards by the same manufacturer.

I've not had the F-Lock issue yet, as it seems to set itself everytime I start. I do have some information regarding the non-scanable keys, however. One problem with a lot of these keyboards is that some keys are generating scancodes that are greater than 255. The Linux kernel doesn't know how to handle them and so just drops them. Try running the 'dmesg' command and see if you notice any errors generated by 'keyboard.c'. 

Oh, and if its one of those keyboards which have the media controls, xmms-itouch is a nice plugin which allows you to utilise the keys. It can also map functions to some of the other keys too, i.e. map your mail client to the 'email' button.

----------

## niki

When i press the messenger or shopping button i get a entry in dmesg. But the F-Lock key doesn't generate any error.

----------

## Peregrine

My guess is that the F-Lock key is handled internally, with the keyboard sending the relevant scan codes depending on the state of that key. I've starting looking around to find if there is a way to toggle this state.

----------

## soroh6

Hello. Sorry to dig up an old thread, but it relates to my problem, so why dup it.

I will confirm that the F-Lock key is handled internally, as xev does not recognize it when it's pressed.. (I know that's a bit presumptuous, but it's most likely true).

With that said, I doubt there is a way to have the F-Lock key enabled at boot?

If anyone has a solution let me know.. even if it is just pressing the one button when you boot, it's still annoying  :Wink: 

Afterall, that's why we have x11-misc/numlockx.  :Surprised: 

-soroh

----------

## adastra1982

I have got Logitech iTouch Internet Navigator Keyboard USB.

I am using xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 (emerged yesterday  :Smile: ) with the following in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    # Logitech iTouch Internet Navigator Keyboard SE (?) USB

    Option "XkbModel"   "logiinkseusb"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

```

..and apparently my F-lock key "depressed" after X's start by default. I'm going to test that now. (edit in: 60... 59... 58...  :Cool:  )

EDIT: Just rebooted and, yep - it works!!!  :Very Happy:  Although the led is initially off, the F11 key in my Mozilla works perfectly without touching F-lock. (ok, ok: or after pushing it an even number of times...   :Rolling Eyes: ).

(On the other hand my media keys (volume!) stopped working when I switched to xorg ...but that's not today's topic, is it?   :Cool: )

----------

## soroh6

Hrm, good to know.. thanks. Maybe it'll convince me to try out Xorg one of these days yet..

----------

## Lawless

Got a logitech special edition in black with all these nice buttons - my Xmodmap looks like this:

```

keycode 187 = F1

keycode 188 = F2

keycode 118 = F3

keycode 119 = F4

keycode 120 = F5

keycode 121 = F6

keycode 122 = F7

keycode 194 = F8

keycode 195 = F9

keycode 196 = F10

keycode 215 = F11

keycode 216 = F12

```

I do not need twelve additional keys on a keyboard that has already so many of them as these new multimedia keyboards have.... but I do need my F-Keys - this is a perfect workaround for me because now I have my F-Keys with unpressed F-Lock too...

----------

## electrofreak

 *Lawless wrote:*   

> Got a logitech special edition in black with all these nice buttons - my Xmodmap looks like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> keycode 187 = F1
> ...

 

Again, sorry for bring up an old topic, but I'm trying to get this to work as well. Your solution seems like it should work, but what is this xmodmap thing? I don't see it anywhere. From a google search, it appears to be a program, but I don't seem to have it and its not in portage. Please tell me how to use this.

Also, can someone tell me how the scroll wheel on my keybaord scroll faster as well. Right now, it seems to just be like the up and down arrows.

----------

## electrofreak

bump

----------

## Zyne

xmodmap is part of your x server.

try man xmodmap in your console.

also try showkey in your console, and press all those special buttons.

If you come up with a keycode higher then 255, you can forget about the whole thince since neither the kernel or the x-server will be able to use that keycode.

oh, and you might wanna do a search on this forum too. There have been numerous posts about this.

 $ find /usr/X11R6/bin/ |grep xmodmap

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap

http://www.mcsr.olemiss.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?xmodmap+1

----------

## electrofreak

 *Zyne wrote:*   

> xmodmap is part of your x server.
> 
> try man xmodmap in your console.
> 
> also try showkey in your console, and press all those special buttons.
> ...

 

thanks, unfortunately, the keycodes seem to be above 255.  :Sad: 

----------

## electrofreak

erm, oh yeah, I want to setup the scroll wheel on my keybaord. Anyone know how to do this? Right now it works, but it just seems as if its the up and down arrow keys. I want it to work just the same as my scroll wheel on my mouse.

----------

## dju`

*bump*

i have these problems too. if i plug my keyboard on ps2, i get the up/down behaviour for the wheel. if i plug it in usb, i have the mousewheel behaviour.

some keys doesn't work, some keys have different keycodes between ps2 and usb.

----------

## dtor

Try booting with atkbd.scroll parameter - it should activate scroll-wheel behaviour on PS/2 keyboards.

----------

## dju`

my kbd behaviour is actually better with usb than with ps2. there is still this f-key issue at boot. i'm gonna have a deeper look at it tonight.

----------

